# Driving License issues in Australia for Indians who has taken license in Karnataka



## Ozyfrm (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi,

Can Senior expats in this forum please let me know if you have faced any issues while appearing for driving test in Australia, with the Indian Driving License issued in Karnataka?

I have received my driving license in Bangalore, Karnataka. It is a smart card and the title on the card is shown as "Karnataka State Driving License" instead of "Indian Driving License".

The reason I am asking this is because one of my friends in Australia was refused to appear for the DKT with RTA, since the license that he had was showing as "Karnataka State Driving License".

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Hi Ozyfrm,

Well, I haven't had any issues with my Bangalore licence issued in 2010 which also has a smart chip:

I did look @ my licence now and it lokks OK to me.

It read:

KARNATAKA STATE
-----------------------------------------------
INDIAN UNION MOTOR DRIVING LICENCE

However overleaf, it also says: "VALID THROUGHT INDIA"

hence, I dont think there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Indie_Aussie (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Ozyfrm,

I recently appeared for DKT in Sydney with my license reading 'Gujarat State Driving License' and wasn't asked questions. I, however, had issues with difference in my name on Indian passport and license (former has married name whereas later has maiden name). I do not think it should really be problem. If you haven't held your Indian license for more than 3 years (i.e. you cannot apply for full license directly) then you may want not to present your Indian license at all. 

Thanks!


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Indie_Aussie said:


> Hi Ozyfrm,
> 
> I recently appeared for DKT in Sydney with my license reading 'Gujarat State Driving License' and wasn't asked questions. I, however, had issues with difference in my name on Indian passport and license (former has married name whereas later has maiden name). I do not think it should really be problem. If you haven't held your Indian license for more than 3 years (i.e. you cannot apply for full license directly) then you may want not to present your Indian license at all.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Indie_Aussie, need a small confirmation. I am holding my Indian drivers licence since 25th feb 2010
Date of Issue: 25-Feb-2010
LMV

Can I apply for permanent aussie licence skipping the LL? or is it mandatory that I have to go thru DKT and then Permanent licence?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

smiles said:


> Hi Indie_Aussie, need a small confirmation. I am holding my Indian drivers licence since 25th feb 2010
> Date of Issue: 25-Feb-2010
> LMV
> 
> Can I apply for permanent aussie licence skipping the LL? or is it mandatory that I have to go thru DKT and then Permanent licence?


Yes you can. You need to present the Indian licence.

If the Karnataka state licence is in the respective RTA's genuine licence book guide (They use it as a reference which will have a photograph of the state wide licences) then you will be able to skip L/P driving process.

If its not present in the reference book that they have, (Ex cases: licence without microchip) then you need to get genuinity certificate from the Indian state RTO in a letter stating that the issued licence is genuine. 

You can either apply this through VFS in Australia or by approaching the RTO office in Karnataka.

Good Luck.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

MaddyOZ said:


> Yes you can. You need to present the Indian licence.
> 
> If the Karnataka state licence is in the respective RTA's genuine licence book guide (They use it as a reference which will have a photograph of the state wide licences) then you will be able to skip L/P driving process.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maddy.. however I am still not sure about the question:
*Can I skip the DKT and directly apply for Permanent AUS licence if I hold my indian driving licence for more than 3 yrs?*


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

smiles said:


> Thanks Maddy.. however I am still not sure about the question:
> *Can I skip the DKT and directly apply for Permanent AUS licence if I hold my indian driving licence for more than 3 yrs?*


Yes you can.

You will not be required to go through Learners /Probationary specific tests. But you still need to give written and practical driving tests to obtain the OZ licence successfully.


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

MaddyOZ said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> You will not be required to go through Learners /Probationary specific tests. But you still need to give written and practical driving tests to obtain the OZ licence successfully.


Hi Maddy,

If DL is less then 3 years old then what is the process...Sorry but m little ..

I am learning the driving now on L DL and after some days will apply for proper DL....So in my case DL will be less than 3 years.. what shud I do...shud I stop learning and save my money and later learn in OZ...or shud I keep learning and get the DL from India....

Thanks,
Shipra....


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Shipra Rathore said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> If DL is less then 3 years old then what is the process...Sorry but m little ..
> 
> ...


Shipra,
I got my Indian perm licence only in feb-2010 and I moved to sydney in may 2011. Though my Indian licence is 3 yrs old, my actual driving exp is less in india.

so, its better, in your case to wait for 3 yrs to complete and then apply for DKT and then directly the permanent licence


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

smiles said:


> Shipra,
> I got my Indian perm licence only in feb-2010 and I moved to sydney in may 2011. Though my Indian licence is 3 yrs old, my actual driving exp is less in india.
> 
> so, its better, in your case to wait for 3 yrs to complete and then apply for DKT and then directly the permanent licence


Thanks Smiles...

Got it..you waited for 3 years to validate your Indian DL and then you applied for OZ Permanent DL...

Just one question is there any harm in applying learning license in OZ....

-R
Shipra


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all,


I got license from banagalore RTO office and later shifted to hyderabad. I dont have any address proof for Karantaka license. 

I dont have any NOC from Bangalore RTO office.

So what is the procedure for me to obtain Australia license in victoria?

Regards,
Mini


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Shipra Rathore said:


> Thanks Smiles...
> 
> Got it..you waited for 3 years to validate your Indian DL and then you applied for OZ Permanent DL...
> 
> ...


Well, there is no harm as such however you may have to follow the normal route:

give ur DKT ---> P1 licence ---> P2 licence ---> perm DL

There are couple of exams you need to give before you get ur actual perm DL

Check the myRTA web site and you will get the complete info..

Anyway, if you already have Indian perm DL, then why would you need to go thru this entire tedious process......


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got license from banagalore RTO office and later shifted to hyderabad. I dont have any address proof for Karantaka license.
> 
> ...


Any help for me...


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Any help for me...


Hi Mini,

All they look for is:
1. Your first name and lastname
2. Date of birth 
these 2 should match with ur details of Passport.

They don't bother about where u were in India when u applied for licence.

Also if ur licence is 3 yrs old, then u can give ur DKT and then apply for PL in AUS.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

smiles said:


> Hi Mini,
> 
> All they look for is:
> 1. Your first name and lastname
> ...


Thanks Smiles.

I am currently in melbourne. The problem with my license is My Surname is not mentioned fully in license,, it just initial i have. 

Mine is more than 3 yrs old. Can you elaborate what is DKT please? and what all exams or any driving test to do

TIA.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Hi mini,

You might want to check with ur nearest RTA about your name details. I dont think that should be a problem as ur initials match.

DKT stands for Driving knowledge Test applicable for NSW.. 

Check out this URL for VIC:
Learner permit knowledge test : VicRoads

RTA guys probably should be able to answer all your questions.. Try calling them once
VicRoads : VicRoads

All the best !!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

anyone tried to apply for motorcycle license? my dl says "motor cycle with gear and light motor vehicle" at the back.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

madrag said:


> anyone tried to apply for motorcycle license? my dl says "motor cycle with gear and light motor vehicle" at the back.


Hey Madrag,

LMV is actually licence to drive Cars  ;;; check this URL:
Driving licence in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thanks


----------



## connectwithsiva (Mar 12, 2013)

hello everyone,

I am migrating to Sydney in a couple of months and would like to know the following things.

1. I am a Permanent Resident, so not sure if the License Issued in India is valid in Australia.if it is valid, for how long it is valid ? is it 3 months? 
2. is it true that the International License that we get in India is valid for 1 year in Aus? 
3. is it recommended to take the International license here, before leaving for Sydney?

please give your inputs

thanks in advance
Siva Kumar


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

connectwithsiva said:


> hello everyone, I am migrating to Sydney in a couple of months and would like to know the following things. 1. I am a Permanent Resident, so not sure if the License Issued in India is valid in Australia.if it is valid, for how long it is valid ? is it 3 months? 2. is it true that the International License that we get in India is valid for 1 year in Aus? 3. is it recommended to take the International license here, before leaving for Sydney? please give your inputs thanks in advance Siva Kumar


1. Depends on the state but usually 3 to 6 months. Then you have to convert it to an Australian licence.

2. See above

3. You can't get an international driving permit here for your foreign licence.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi

I will be getting my DL in 10-12 days of time. But the name is different (without surname in DL) and Passport contains my Surname.

DL name - Without surname
Passport name - With surname

I asked the RTO officer to enter my name during the DL data entry he declined saying that he can enter details as per SSLC marks card.

Now, how does it affect in getting DL in Australia? Cos of the name changes.

Please let me know!


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi

I have a DL which contains a different Date of Birth than my passport. I know this is not going to work in AU. 

My question:

Should I apply for a new DL now with same DOB as in passport (travelling in Jan 2013). I feel this will not help me in AU since it will be less than 3 years and I will have to apply for a P1 license.

Or, shall I don't take the pain of applying here and apply fresh in Oz ?

Please suggest.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

*Driving Licence info needed*

Hi All,

I have NSW SS 190 visa. I am planning to travel to Australia in Jan/Feb 2014. I have Indian (Andhra Pradesh state) driving licence applied on 2008, and it is valid upto 2028. Backside it contains LMV MCWG.
Could you please let me know do I need to apply anything in India related to driving licence (such as any verification doc or international driving licence or any other thing that may required once we will be in Australia and applying for driving licence there) before coming to Australia? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

achtunghoney said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a DL which contains a different Date of Birth than my passport. I know this is not going to work in AU.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I have a same situation with me, I am not sure what to do now?
I went to RTA for DKT but they asked me to get a verification letter from Counsulate of Indian Embassy. 
The problem is I cannot go for this due different DOB in license and passport.....

Guys please suggest whats the correct way of handling this situation, anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

mohit2903 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I have a same situation with me, I am not sure what to do now?
> I went to RTA for DKT but they asked me to get a verification letter from Counsulate of Indian Embassy.
> ...



Its always better to make corrections to Driving License (Name and DOB should match Passport) while in India itself. If the details doesn't match the passport then its always an issue and will not be accepted. I would think the original issue date will still be there in the corrected license and hence the 3 years problem should not exist. One other way is to get a letter from Indian embassy(but it may be quite difficult and may take time).

Otherwise you will have to start as a 'leaner' here and go through the process ---L--> P--> Full License


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Its always better to make corrections to Driving License (Name and DOB should match Passport) while in India itself. If the details doesn't match the passport then its always an issue and will not be accepted. I would think the original issue date will still be there in the corrected license and hence the 3 years problem should not exist. One other way is to get a letter from Indian embassy(but it may be quite difficult and may take time).
> 
> Otherwise you will have to start as a 'leaner' here and go through the process ---L--> P--> Full License


Thanks Mate! But how DOB can be corrected in license from india, whats the procedure?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Expat Forum


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Its always better to make corrections to Driving License (Name and DOB should match Passport) while in India itself. If the details doesn't match the passport then its always an issue and will not be accepted. I would think the original issue date will still be there in the corrected license and hence the 3 years problem should not exist. One other way is to get a letter from Indian embassy(but it may be quite difficult and may take time).
> 
> Otherwise you will have to start as a 'leaner' here and go through the process ---L--> P--> Full License


Thanks Mate! But how DOB can be corrected in license from india, whats the procedure?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Expat Forum


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Its always better to make corrections to Driving License (Name and DOB should match Passport) while in India itself. If the details doesn't match the passport then its always an issue and will not be accepted. I would think the original issue date will still be there in the corrected license and hence the 3 years problem should not exist. One other way is to get a letter from Indian embassy(but it may be quite difficult and may take time).
> 
> Otherwise you will have to start as a 'leaner' here and go through the process ---L--> P--> Full License


From what I know, if you have a DL which is less than 3 years old, then you will get a P1 license. This way you will be able to bypass Learner license.

I'm in a similar situation. I applied for a fresh DL this month and I'm moving to Sydney on 3rd Feb.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

mohit2903 said:


> Thanks Mate! But how DOB can be corrected in license from india, whats the procedure?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Expat Forum


I don't think you can change you DOB on your licence. I guess you could always find an agent to do it but most likely they would issue you a new licence with the correct information than modify the existing one. RTO's are pretty strict about that.

I'm in a similar scenario. I wrote to the VFS office in Australia to check if my dad's name in the passport and licence doesn't match and if it would be a cause for concern. They replied that my name, DOB and my dad's name should match for them to validate my licence along with the verification certificate from the RTO.

Has anyone come across a similar scenario?


----------



## RasV (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I have recently join this forum and got many valuable information from supportive people likes you.

I have plan to shift South Australia (Adelaide) in very short period, so please advise & suggest me what are the requirements and procedure to follow. I do have Indian Driving License (Since 2013), Is there any complication or special notes, which I should have to take care???


Regards,


----------



## gaffoor (Mar 8, 2017)

*Issue of not able to produce DL in smart card form*



Shipra Rathore said:


> Thanks Smiles...
> 
> Got it..you waited for 3 years to validate your Indian DL and then you applied for OZ Permanent DL...
> 
> ...


when my son who has migrated to Australia recently, applied for DKT and then directly the permanent licence from Melbourne,with my driving license issued in Kerala way back in 2003 and furnished the DL particulars obtained from my Regional Transport Officer,in Kochi, I am advised to produce License in smart card form or apply for the license in the normal route . Actually my state has not started issuing Driving license in Smart Card form yet. Now what is the remedy available for me to overcome this impasse. 
Abdul Gaffoor 
Ernakulam


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

If driving license is new (plastic card with microchip), name and dare of birth match with passport but different address will there be any issue to get nsw driving license?


----------



## Ozdreamz1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Process to convert Indian licence in to Australian licence:

– Attend any RTO service centre near by your place
– Provide Proof of identity such as Passport
– Provide Proof of your residency or Visa stamp
– Produce your overseas licence (Sometimes you need to present letter from overseas licencing issuing authority in case its a paper DL not smart chip). 
You need to approach nearby VFS centre to get the licence verified. You need to pay fees for that. 
You can go to VFS website for more information
– Once you have all information handy you can go to RTO again and fill up full licence application
– You need to pass eye test
– Book DKT test and pass it
– Now you book for driving test. Once you pass driving test you will be issued full Australian driving licence


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

Can anyone please detail the procedure to get NSW Driving license.
Currently, I have 10-year-old Indian(Katakana) License(2/4 wheeler-Chip Based).
But I have surname issue: My surname is expanded in passport but only short form in driving license.
In this case, what all supporting document I need to carry to get Australian Driving License?


----------

